# Guidance regarding choosing a breeder...



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you read through this thread? https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html It has tons of great discussion on choosing a breeder.


For me I was able to visit both Lily and Javelin's litters when they were about five weeks old. But even before I met them and their people I already had a good sense of and rapport with the people. The meeting confirmed what I already knew.


If you tell us who you are thinking about we can give feedback.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Selecting a breeder is a two-way street, in that a good breeder also selects his/her puppy buyers. Why not figure out your preferred timeline for getting a puppy, and then give phone calls to a few breeders to talk about your desire for a Poodle, and what your family environment is like, and what you have to offer a Poodle?

Breeders will know whether they might produce or currently have a puppy suitable for you, based on your family, your lifestyle, and your timeline.

When you call, consider asking if it's a good time to chat or if there would be a better time to talk about a Poodle for your family. Many will be busy when you ring, so let them suggest a time .


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

